# Leistungssteigerung von MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X auf MSI RTX 2070 Plus Gaming X Trio ?



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2019)

Es zwickt mich aktuell wieder einmal wegen dem Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte (auch wegen Spielen wie RdR 2 und bald auch wegen Cyberpunk 2077). Ich bin mir aber noch nicht wirklich schlüssig ob ich es wirklich jetzt schon tun soll oder noch warten. Lohnt der Wechsel zwischen den o.g. Modellen oder ist die Leistungsdifferenz zu gering und man sollte irgendwann später auf ein stärkeres Modell setzen (wären aktuell bei Nvidia nur noch eine RTX 2080/Plus/ti die in Frage kämen). Aber diese Karten kosten halt auch deutlich mehr als die o.g. RTX 2070 Plus (da liegt dann der Preis nach meinen Recherchen irgendwo zwischen mindestens 850-1300 EUR und damit mindestens EUR 250-700 EUR über der RTX 2070 Plus, eine Differenz die ich für eine Grafikkarte nicht wirklich zusätzlich auf den Tisch legen will). Für die letztere Preisdifferenz bekomme ich ja quasi schon ein VR-Set. Oder sollte man erst einmal warten bis die GPU-Preise der RTX-Reihe gefallen sind oder sogar warten bis die neue Generation (3xxx) raus ist ?

Ich finde im Netz momentan keine sinnvollen Vergleichstests zwischen den beiden MSI-Modellen RTX 2070 Plus Gaming X Trio und GTX 1070 Gaming X die für mich auch verständlich aufgebaut sind und ein endgültiges Fazit (Kaufempfehlung ja/nein) bieten. 

Im Hinblick auf Spiele wie Cyberpunk 2077, auf VR und auch auf den neuen FS (auch mit VR) und auch wegen SC reizt mich ein Kartenwechsel. Und natürlich im Hinblick auf eine deutlich bessere Performance bei Spielen wie RdR 2. Insbesondere interessieren mich auch Faktoren wie die Performance unter VR (Nutzung von OR oder Vive/Plus) und natürlich auch im Vergleich zur GTX neue Features wie z.B. Raytracing. Geplant ist weiterhin eine FHD-maximal WQHD-Nutzung (noch kein 4K) und eben wie bereits erwähnt die Nutzung von VR im Zusammenhang mit meinem aktuellen GSync-Monitor Acer Predator (ich plane kommendes Jahr auch den Kauf eines VR-Sets).

Die Karte sollte nach Möglichkeit (im Idealfall) die nächsten 2 Jahre bis zum nächsten Kartenwechsel durchhalten. Erst dann wollte ich endlich den Sprung auf 4K wagen incl. neuem Gsync-Monitor für 4K usw. Eine Nutzungsdauer deutlich über 2 Jahre hinaus ist eher illusorisch bzw. der zukünftige Leistungsbedarf durch die kommende neue Konsolengeneration generell auch schwer einschätzbar. Oder sollte man jetzt dem Drang nach einer neuen GPU noch nicht nachgeben und erst auf die 3xxx Serie warten bevor man wechselt ? Oder generell abwarten wie sich die Hardwareanforderungen bei den neuen Spielen nach dem Release der PS5/XBOX X entwickeln ? Was aber dann halt auch bedeuten würde, daß man erst Mitte/Ende 2021 eine neue GPU kaufen würde ?

Ich könnte eine neue MSI RTX 2070 Plus Trio für unter 600 EUR bekommen. Und was bekommt man eigentlich aktuell noch für eine gute gebrauchte MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X ? Sind hier 100-150 EUR bei einem Privatverkauf für so eine Karte (vollkommen i.0., kein Spulenfiepen o.ä.) aktuell realistisch oder ist der Preis zu hoch gegriffen ? Gibt es aktuell bei den RTX-Modellen auch noch Spiele-/bundles dazu oder bekommt man bei einer Retailkarte nur die Karte ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2019)

Du meinst die SUPER nicht die "Plus", oder? ^^   

In WQHD hat eine 2070 Super um die 60% mehr Leistung als die GTX 1070. Wenn die MSI 2070 Super zB 10% mehr Takt als die Nvidia-Referenz hat, sind es alt 65-66% mehr. Wenn die alte MSI 1070 aber ebenfalls 10% mehr Takt als die Referenz hat, bleibt es bei 60%. D.h. hast du aktuell zB bei Spiel XY in maximalen Details 40 FPS, dann wirst du mit einem Wechsel 60-65 FPS haben. 

Bei Full-HD ist der Abstand eher nur bei 50-55%.

In letzter Zeit verkaufte MSI GTX 1070 finde ich bei eBay eher sogar um die 200€, wobei das auch sein kann, dass die Leute wg. Weihnachten "zu viel" bezahlt haben. Denn an sich sind 200€ für eine gebrauchte GTX 1070 total bescheuert. Die ist nur 4% schneller als eine GTX 1660 Super, wobei man letztere auch NEU schon für 200€ bekommt...   die 1070 hat zwar etwas mehr RAM, aber in Tests ist sie nun mal keine 5% vorne.


Eine Kaufempfehlung ja/nein kann man zur 2070 Super aber so oder so nicht geben, denn der eine sagt "Wow, die effektiv 400-450€ ist mit das voll wert", der andere sagt "ich bin doch nicht irre - dann stell ich halt 4x AA statt 8x ein oder verzichte auf Hyper-Objektdetails und spiele mit der 1070 trotzdem mit mehr als genug FPS"  

Nebenbei: es gibt auch 2070 Super mit gleichen Taktwerten wie die MSI, aber schon ab 520 Euro. Und: passt die MSI denn? Die misst fast 33cm


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2019)

Oh Shit. Maximale Länge ist 315 mm.   Ergo was neues suchen. Thx.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oh Shit. Maximale Länge ist 315 mm.   Ergo was neues suchen. Thx.



Falls du unbedingt 3 Lüfter willst wegen mutmaßlich leiserer Kühlung, dann kannst du die drei mal ansehen:

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ntom-GS-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Reta_1320437.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...TX-2070-SUPER-Gaming-OC-3X-White_1332801.html
https://www.caseking.de/zotac-gamin...m/geizhals&wt_mc=preisvergleich.geizhals.feed

Die sind unter 31cm und haben sogar einen etwas höheren Boosttakt als die MSI.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2019)

Die 3 Lüfter sind zwar nett für mich aber eher subjektiv und auch nicht unbedingt kaufentscheidend. Ich hatte nur seit zig Jahren (quasi seit der GF 520) nur MSI-Grafikkarten verbaut und war mit denen immer zufrieden. Gut jetzt wird es wohl eher eine Asus ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC stattdessen. Liegt leistungstechnisch auch über der MSI. Gut ist Zufall. *gg* wieder mit 3 Lüftern. Aber diese Karte hat keine 300 mm Länge.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die 3 Lüfter sind zwar nett für mich aber eher subjektiv und auch nicht unbedingt kaufentscheidend. Ich hatte nur seit zig Jahren (quasi seit der GF 520) nur MSI-Grafikkarten verbaut und war mit denen immer zufrieden. Gut jetzt wird es wohl eher eine Asus ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC stattdessen. Liegt leistungstechnisch auch über der MSI. Gut ist Zufall. *gg* wieder mit 3 Lüftern. Aber diese Karte hat keine 300 mm Länge.



Die modernen Modelle sind an sich alle immer ziemlich gut. Und auch bei MSI gab es schon Karten, die ein "Reinfall" waren     Mit Asus fährst Du sicher nicht verkehrt. Ich hatte mal Pech, da war wohl der Kühler ab Werk nicht korrekt montiert, aber das war SO offensichtlich, dass der Shop es sofort ohne "Einsenden beim Hersteller" getauscht hatte, Gleiches Modell, kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Dezember 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die 3 Lüfter sind zwar nett für mich aber eher subjektiv und auch nicht unbedingt kaufentscheidend.


Zumindest bei der 2070 super gibt es mehrere 2 Lüftermodelle die nicht optimal kühlen und/oder reichlich Lärm machen !


----------



## MichaelG (30. Dezember 2019)

Thx. Gut zu wissen. Also doch lieber ein 3-Lüftermodell nehmen.


----------

